

Ask HN: Do you have a robust GreaseMonkey script for submitting resumes? - mlLK

I've been filling out forms all morning, and at this point (3 hours in) I've applied to over 20+ jobs. I'm not being picky since I'm a broke unemployed college student living with my rents. . .yes, ideally, I'd like to get a job where I'm learning as much as I am doing the work but as a student without much experience, the mid-west doesn't really cater to our types. So, I'm applying to tech/desktop support positions like a whore.<p>Since, I'm mostly scouring the [un]startup worthy job boards I've been filling out a lot of forms for job-engines that redirect me to a third-party placement agency who require me to a fill out a form who finally redirect me to a company who want their form filled to. . .one form actually was bold enough to redirect me to entirely new form with the same fields once I finished filling it out.<p>I was tinkering around a script in GreaseMonkey last night to handle this and basically concluded that iterating the required elements as cases is obvious, but the best expression to catch each case could be a little tricky. Especially since I'm far from mastering regular expressions.<p>Most job forms require the following:<p><pre><code>   1.  username [or email]
   2.  passwd
   3.  confirm passwd
   4.  first name
   5.  last name
   6.  phone
   7.  email
   8.  address
   9.  city
   10. state
   11. zip
   12. country
   13. resume
</code></pre>
Ok, so given those cases and their input name [or id] what would be the best way to express each case as a regular expression?<p>From what I can tell, GreaseMonkey users aren't really interested in automation but instead writing this top20 fluff; although, I haven't really invested a lot of time into my problem yet, so I'm sure there is already some universal form filling routine out there.<p>My whole reason in coming to HN first opposed to just jumping right-in, start writing, and testing regex's for each case is because I know I'd spend all day doing it and not apply to a single job. So without much regex experience, can you lend me some valuable case expressions?
======
wheels
This is a horrible way to search for jobs. Admittedly, when I was at roughly
your point in life, I did the same, and it failed.

Every job I've _ever_ gotten has been through connections. Well, except for
Fudruckers when I was 16. A lot of times jobs posted publicly are only a
facade for hiring someone who is connected because of HR requirements.

If you want to find a job, pick some places you'd like to work, and start
trying to work your way towards having the appropriate skills and connections
to make sure your resume makes it past the first pass.

